# Nicolas Pépé



## 7vinte (10 Febbraio 2019)

Nicolas Pépé, ala destra classe '95, giocatore fenomenale!! Giovane, velocissimo, dribblomane e grande senso del gol. Su Suso sarebbe un upgrade enorme. Questa stagione 16 gol e 10 assist. Cosa ne pensate?

Donna
Conti Caldara Romagnoli Grimaldo
Tonali Bakayoko
Pépé Zaniolo Paquetá
Piatek

Non male eh?


----------



## 7vinte (10 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nicolas Pépé, ala destra classe '95, giocatore fenomenale!! Giovane, velocissimo, dribblomane e grande senso del gol. Su Suso sarebbe un upgrade enorme. Questa stagione 16 gol e 10 assist. Cosa ne pensate?
> 
> Donna
> Conti Caldara Romagnoli Grimaldo
> ...



Pare sia cercato anche da Bayern e Napoli


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nicolas Pépé, ala destra classe '95, giocatore fenomenale!! Giovane, velocissimo, dribblomane e grande senso del gol. Su Suso sarebbe un upgrade enorme. Questa stagione 16 gol e 10 assist. Cosa ne pensate?
> 
> Donna
> Conti Caldara Romagnoli Grimaldo
> ...



Penso che parliamo di un talento straordinario che sta facendo la differenza in Ligue 1 con una facilità disarmante, anche io vedrei bene investire quelli 60 mln che vuole il Lille dopo aver venduto Suso in 40/45 mln, senza dubbi sarebbe un uppgrade nel ruolo.



7vinte ha scritto:


> Pare sia cercato anche da Bayern e Napoli



Nel mercato di gennaio hanno rifiutato 45 mln del Arsenal.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Febbraio 2019)

È così forte?
In Francia seguo assiduamente solo il Lione. 

C'è da dire che ha statistiche impressionanti, anche se tendo a non fidarmi di questi giocatori africani nei ruoli offensivi,ma è praticamente francese quindi la tecnica non credo sarà un problema. 
Il problema è che mi sembra il classico giocatore destinato alla premier per l'exploit che sta avendo e le cifre di cui si parla. 
Tra l'altro lo United ha un buco proprio nello spot di ala destra.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Febbraio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> È così forte?
> In Francia seguo assiduamente solo il Lione.
> 
> C'è da dire che ha statistiche impressionanti, anche se tendo a non fidarmi di questi giocatori africani nei ruoli offensivi,ma è praticamente francese quindi la tecnica non credo sarà un problema.
> ...



Fortissimo!

Secondo me in Ligue 1 dopo Mbappe e Fekir c'è lui.


----------



## Boomer (22 Febbraio 2019)

Se lo prendono in estate se ne va via per oltre 60 M.


----------



## Igor91 (23 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nicolas Pépé, ala destra classe '95, giocatore fenomenale!! Giovane, velocissimo, dribblomane e grande senso del gol. Su Suso sarebbe un upgrade enorme. Questa stagione 16 gol e 10 assist. Cosa ne pensate?
> 
> Donna
> Conti Caldara Romagnoli Grimaldo
> ...



La formazione che hai fatto la.potrebbe schierare Guardiola... Gattuso mai ahha
Comunque giocatore con numeri stratosferici, mai visto goocare ma le statistiche parlano...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Febbraio 2019)

Sicuramente se è accessibile a livello di prezzo Leonardo un pensiero lo fa. Inizierò a guardare un po' il Lilla,tra l'altro c'è anche Thiago maia che in Brasile mi piaceva molto.


----------

